# Classic Rock Halloween Mix



## Bloodyteeth (Sep 12, 2008)

So far I got probably 20 songs in my mix. I can't find my ipod or else I'd post it  But if anyone has suggestions, please let me know!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Bloodyteeth said:


> So far I got probably 20 songs in my mix. I can't find my ipod or else I'd post it  But if anyone has suggestions, please let me know!


I love the classic rock versions for halloween. Especially the long 9min version of Edger Winter's Frankenstein! If you do post some of your song selections on the forum, then check out the Halloween songs index page...we're starting a list over there and would love to have more songs to add to it!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am not sure if these are the type of "classic" you are looking for..



Rolling Stones "Shattered"

Steve Miller Band "Abracadabra"

The Doors "People Are Strange", "Alabama Song"




Hope this helps!*H1*


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

A pretty typical classic rock mix might look like this:
Welcome to my Nightmare - Alice Cooper
I Put a Spell on You - Arthur Brown
DOA - Bloodrock
Nosferatu - Blue Oyster Cult
Timothy - The Buoys
Spooky - Classics IV
Devil Woman - Cliff Richard
Sinster Purpose - Creedence
Scary Monsters - David Bowie
Season of the Witch - Donovan (or Vanilla Fudge)
Wild Witch Lady - Donovan
Witchy Woman - Eagles
Frankenstein - Edgar Winter Group
Werewolf - Five Man Electrical Band
The Witch Queen of New Orleans - Redbone
Psycho Killer - Talking Heads
Boris the Spider - The Who
Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon


----------



## thekillabeejc (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly what you would consider as "classic rock," but here are some suggestions

Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe 
CCR - Bad Moon Rising 
CCR - I Put a Spell on You (I prefer the Screamin' Jay Hawkins version)
BOC - Don't Fear the Reaper
ELO - Evil Woman
The Eagles - Witchy Woman
Santana - Black Magic Woman
The Doors - Riders on the Storm


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

AC/DC - Hells Bells or Highway to Hell
Ozzy - Mr. Crowley

..plus all the others mentioned.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

If you want halloween, you should think of Alice Cooper, Ozzy, or SlipKnoT


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Bloodyteeth said:


> So far I got probably 20 songs in my mix. I can't find my ipod or else I'd post it  But if anyone has suggestions, please let me know!


Did you try looking under the driver seat in your car?


----------



## xJane (Aug 21, 2010)

I was listening to Alice Cooper's Welcome To My Nightmare last night, and as soon as Vincent Price came on with the intro to The Black Widow I thought it would be perfect for this thread. Then the kiddies start chanting, "Yes we love him." and that was it. Anything with kids chanting is definatly Halloween worthy. Creepy little buggers.
xJ


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

You GOTTA have... Weird Science and Deadman's Party by Oingo Boingo. (heck the whole album is good)


----------

